# Unusual Hybrids Web Page



## paphreek (Dec 25, 2006)

Inspired by a couple of Brachy x Complex hybrids that are just opening for me, I googled for pictures of similar hybrids and got this page. Many interesting crosses......
http://translate.google.com/transla...la+Bell%22&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=G&as_qdr=all


----------



## Heather (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow! How about those Hirohisa Kawais?!


----------



## bwester (Dec 26, 2006)

sweet


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow! So many nice ones. Thanx.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 26, 2006)

Heather said:


> Wow! How about those Hirohisa Kawais?!



that's what i thought too...
(the cross is bellatulum x Muriel Constance)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 26, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> that's what i thought too...
> (the cross is bellatulum x Muriel Constance)


That makes 3 of us!
So many flowers...so little space.


----------



## Heather (Dec 26, 2006)

Brian - thanks for the parental info, btw....


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 27, 2006)

there are too many beauties, I think I just shorted out my keyboard from drooling :sob:


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2007)

Great site that one. You would have noticed the P.Orchilla Bell = Orchilla x bellatulum, that cross was originally made by John Haynes in the USA in the late 70's. Out of approx' 500 seedlings raised, only one flowered that WASN"T deformed. I was given, free, no charge, please take, 20 seedlings imported from John Haynes by a friend of mine because of the deformity problem. He told me of the problem first but I took them anyway. I flowered 4 plants, they were so deformed they were hard to recognise as Paphs.
As a general rule I have learnt, never buy brachy paphs crossed with anything other than another brachy. Reason, which can be proven, is that they either, 'flower with deformities, won't flower, won't grow or any combination of the three. Yes, there will be exceptions, those are the ones you see but when you see the one or two, ask about the rest.
As a point, one of the leading Paph nurseries in Taiwan has a number of different 'brachy x multifloras' on their website and have been awarded. When you get to the truth, the nursery has 1000's of the same or similar crosses up to 5 years old and multi growth plants that won't flower and probably won't flower in 10 years. They will all go in the rubbish bin when space is required. We see these lovely Paphs a buy them as soon as we can with out actually knowing the facts. They clear the stock and we fill our growing area with useless plants.
Something to sleep on.
Roy.


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 2, 2007)

Heather said:


> Wow! How about those Hirohisa Kawais?!



:crazy: We just need to find some like those around here ...


----------



## paphreek (Mar 2, 2007)

Roy said:


> Great site that one. You would have noticed the P.Orchilla Bell = Orchilla x bellatulum, that cross was originally made by John Haynes in the USA in the late 70's. Out of approx' 500 seedlings raised, only one flowered that WASN"T deformed. I was given, free, no charge, please take, 20 seedlings imported from John Haynes by a friend of mine because of the deformity problem. He told me of the problem first but I took them anyway. I flowered 4 plants, they were so deformed they were hard to recognise as Paphs.
> As a general rule I have learnt, never buy brachy paphs crossed with anything other than another brachy. Reason, which can be proven, is that they either, 'flower with deformities, won't flower, won't grow or any combination of the three. Yes, there will be exceptions, those are the ones you see but when you see the one or two, ask about the rest.
> As a point, one of the leading Paph nurseries in Taiwan has a number of different 'brachy x multifloras' on their website and have been awarded. When you get to the truth, the nursery has 1000's of the same or similar crosses up to 5 years old and multi growth plants that won't flower and probably won't flower in 10 years. They will all go in the rubbish bin when space is required. We see these lovely Paphs a buy them as soon as we can with out actually knowing the facts. They clear the stock and we fill our growing area with useless plants.
> Something to sleep on.
> Roy.



Point well taken, Roy. However, there have been several breakthroughs in complex breeding in recent history that are Brachy by Complex crosses. Two of the more notable ones are Paph Skip Bartlett 'White Pepper' HCC/AOS (godefroyae x F C Puddle), which has been the most important parent in complex white and pink breeding for the past 20 or 30 years; and Paph White Legacy (Geyi x Silver Anniversary) which has been used by Hadley Cash in an exciting new breeding line as noted in Orchids Digest, Vol.70-3.

I , also, have had some good luck in blooming out Brachy x Complex crosses as illustrated in these pictures:













Bottom picture: Paph (Coorong x Wellconabe)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont really like complex x _n_, but there's nothing wrong with any of those!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 2, 2007)

I was going to post this in the picture section, but it fits well here. This just opened: 
Paph (Impulse x leucochilum) '#4'






As you can see it is quite different from Paph (Impulse x leucochilum) above, but it is still quite nice. It's hard to believe that they came from the same flask.


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic of Paph (Coorong x Wellconabe). I bought one of these seedlings from a forum member 2 years ago. Now I know what to expect.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 3, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of Paph (Coorong x Wellconabe). I bought one of these seedlings from a forum member 2 years ago. Now I know what to expect.



It might have been me.


----------



## Roy (Mar 3, 2007)

You are correct in mentioning the 'skip Bartlett' crossings and the In-Charm Pearl ( I have also ) and your 'Impulse x leucochilum' as shown, as I said, there will be exceptions and may be its with the use of ;godefroyae +/or leucochilum that limits the deformity problem?? The possiblity may also be that the Brachys being used now have been outcrossed so many times that they may be reacting like a hybrid instead of species. This also doesn't stack up with the reports and findings by these large Paph nurseries over seas. I will be interesting to check up on plants of the Impulse x leucochilum cross. I have seen a number of P.bellatulum x Winston Churchill that were huge but with floppy petals and no deformities. 
Very nice plants anyway.


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 3, 2007)

Ross

I looked back into my records and found that I did buy it from you.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 3, 2007)

Roy said:


> You are correct in mentioning the 'skip Bartlett' crossings and the In-Charm Pearl ( I have also ) and your 'Impulse x leucochilum' as shown, as I said, there will be exceptions and may be its with the use of ;godefroyae +/or leucochilum that limits the deformity problem?? The possiblity may also be that the Brachys being used now have been outcrossed so many times that they may be reacting like a hybrid instead of species. This also doesn't stack up with the reports and findings by these large Paph nurseries over seas. I will be interesting to check up on plants of the Impulse x leucochilum cross. I have seen a number of P.bellatulum x Winston Churchill that were huge but with floppy petals and no deformities.
> Very nice plants anyway.



Roy, I have read similar reports to your experience with many deformed blooms. Maybe I have been unusually lucky so far. I think it would be interesting to post as many Brachy x complex crosses as we can, regardless of quality, to see how pervasive the deformity problem is. There may be 2 or 3 more of the Paph (Impulse x leucochilum) in very low bud. I will post them when they bloom. Also, I know who owns another that has bloomed and will try to get a picture of it posted.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Mar 3, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of Paph (Coorong x Wellconabe). I bought one of these seedlings from a forum member 2 years ago. Now I know what to expect.



After seeing the Paph (Impulse x leucochilum) results and knowing what I do about genetics I am not quite so sure you can say that!!!oke: Yours will probably look 10 times better and he will cringe with regret when he sees it!!!:drool:


----------

